# Doctor says Everett has voluntary movement of arms, legs



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

This has to be the closest thing to a real life miracle that I have ever witnessed. Considering he crushed his 3rd vertebrae down into his 4th :shake:

He had incredible luck to have the newest procedures known to man performed on him within 10 minutes of injury. Having those world class doctors available for advice and treatment so quickly was miraculous....

The fact that he may again ever walk... note they are now saying he will someday walk.. not necessarily walk out of that hospital is a bit of a back pedal from yesterday's news.. but in the big scheme of things.. wow..

Ryan

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3014742



> Report: Doctor says Everett has voluntary movement of arms, legs
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ESPN.com news services
> 
> ...


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I can't tell you how passionately inspired I am by this medical breakthrough. If this is indeed the reason for this man not becoming a full quadrapalegic, we have been witness to a medical miracle of astronomical proportions.

We can only hope that this is the breakthrough the Miami Project and the Christopher Reeve Foundation have been looking for....

Ryan

http://abcnews.go.com/Health/story?id=3592871&page=1



> Cooling May Have Helped Save Everett's Spine
> Some Say Experimental Therapy Helped; Other Doctors Uncertain
> 
> By SUSAN KANSAGRA, M.D. and DAN CHILDS
> ...


----------

